# puppy in pittsburgh, free (craigslist)



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

just saw this posting,,,,, anyone in the pittsburgh area?

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/pet/1187545378.html

Free to a good family home only (Sharon,Pa)

Reply to:[email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-05-25, 8:32AM EDT


I have a beautiful Golden Retriever puppy. She was bought for me for Christmas. I have a very small home. My job hours are from very early in the morning to late afternoon. She needs and deserves more attention than I can give her. She needs a home with children she can run around with and someone with time, energy and a ton of patience to take her out and play with her. Her parents are AKC registered. Her name is Sadie. She will sit,give you her paw and lay down on command. She's bright and beautiful,loving and playful but due to the size of my house and the hours of my job I'm not able to give her the home life I know I dog like her needs and deserves. Thank you. 

Location: Sharon,Pa
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests




beth, moose and angel


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Gotta love Christmas puppies


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

Just emailed puppy owner about rescue and rescue about puupy owner. Gold Heart Goldens was closest that I could find (the one closer no longer had website)
Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

This is a perfect example of why giving a pet as a gift is NOT a good idea unless you know for 150% certain that the person on the receiving end actually wants a pet and is able to take care of it properly.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Animal Friends is a local shelter in the area. It is very nice and located in a large wooded area.
http://www.thinkingoutsidethecage.org/site/PageServer


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I have family in this area so I emailed these people on Saturday and still have not gotten a reply. Will contact the post again today.

Pretty sure WAGS ( With A Golden Spirit) covers this area.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Did you ever get ahold of these people?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

FinnTastic said:


> Did you ever get ahold of these people?


No, they never replied back to me.


----------

